# Whatever Happened To ... ? :)



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Good and happy follow-up
Whatever Happened To... the boy who needed to take his service dog to school? - The Washington Post


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

The early reporting of this story was not very informative and at times misleading. 

That article is better written than the earlier ones. It sounds like the information provided by the parents and other members of this board were educational for the reporter who covered the story. 

It is good that there is a happy ending.


----------

